# Grease for your stuffer gears?



## old poi dog (Aug 28, 2010)

Sausagemaker sells a can of grease used to lubricate sausage stuffer gears.  I have a metal geared stuffer from Northern.  Do I need the type of grease that Sausagemaker has for sale, or could I just squirt some food grade silicone lubricating spray that I plan to use with the metal parts of my meat grinder?


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 28, 2010)

I just use the silicone spray on mine - glad to see ya found that spray OPD -pretty handy isnt it


----------



## old poi dog (Aug 28, 2010)

Aloha Scarbellly,

Its good hearing what you're saying.  The grease along with shipping is pretty pricey.  Hopefully I can start on a sausage project in the not to far future.  For now, I'm still working on my bacon recipe.  I saw the ones you did last week.  I bet they're all gone by now huh?


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 28, 2010)

All I use is the food grade spray silicone on mine too


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 29, 2010)

Home  :  Cleaners & Lubricants  :  Haynes Spray





larger image
[h1]Haynes Spray[/h1][h2]$6.25[/h2]
[h3]A USDA approved sanitary lubricant. Helps prevent rust on grinder knives and plates.[/h3]
A USP light duty sanitary oil packaged in handy aerosol spray cans for fast applications on food processing equipment as well as drawer slides, doors, hinges, etc.

Haynes Spray, the U.S.P. Light Duty Sanitary Spray can be used as an oil lubricant on food processing equipment. This sanitary oil can be used safely anywhere a light duty oil is needed in and around the food processing area. Haynes Spray contains no animal or vegetable fats and is absolutely neutral. It will not turn rancid, contaminate or taint food products. It is odorless, tasteless, colorless and non-toxic. Haynes Spray is authorized by the USDA (rated H-1) for use in food processing plants for incidental food contact. All ingredients are FDA approved. Haynes Spray is also NSF accepted.

*This is what I use from Butcher Packer.*


----------



## boykjo (Aug 30, 2010)

old poi dog,

What type of stuffer are you using and how often do use it should determin if you should use grease, silicone or nothing at all. With minimal rpm's and minimal usage I do not lubricate my gears. I make about 10-60lb batches a year. It is more important to lubricate the inside of the stuffer  (I use Crisco) so the meat will push through with minimal force on the gears. I have the 30lb cabelas stuffer with motor and a 5lb stuffer from NT and  If I were to lubricate the gears I would use a white or clear food grade grease applied lightly with a small brush. I have bee a maintenance mechanic and production mechanic for many years and used many different types of lubricants. Silicone spray is a lubricant but I would not recommend it for wear protection for the gears. Silicone spray should be used for applications like the dry start up of a meat grinder or to coat a grinding plate for storage. Remember, silicone has a tendancy to collect dust and does not provide proper lubrication for a geared application.

This is my opinion


----------



## old poi dog (Aug 30, 2010)

boykjo,

Thanks for sharing your perspective on this.  I will be a doing my first sausage project in a few weeks.  I'm doing as much research as can right now to  ensure things go well.  I have a 15 lb capacity stuffer and would like to maintain it correctly.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 30, 2010)

Old poi dog said:


> Aloha Scarbellly,
> 
> Its good hearing what you're saying.  The grease along with shipping is pretty pricey.  Hopefully I can start on a sausage project in the not to far future.  For now, I'm still working on my bacon recipe.  I saw the ones you did last week.  I bet they're all gone by now huh?


I still have some bacon but not much - got smarter this time and packaged in 1/2 # packages so that even when the kids come and steal a couple of packs I still have enough for Mrs Scar and me - Next time I go to Restaurant Depot I will check to see if they have any grease for you


----------



## old poi dog (Aug 31, 2010)

Aloha Scarbelly,

I have just about 1/3 of a slab of bacon left from my second attempt.  Its in the freezer.  I'm going to compare it with the the one I'll be making using Bearcarver's recipe that uses TQ instead of instacure.  Then after that.....I'm gonna start a sausage project..ha. ha..when I started Smoking a few years ago I thought I'd just be trying to learn to smoke wild pig meat.   I'm still working on it but who would have thought it would lead to ribs, bacon, sausage and more pork projects...

Take Care


----------



## princess (Aug 31, 2010)

Food grade silicone (spray, tube, whatever)   Use whatever you wish. I layer a lot of things in paper towel soaked in grease too, just so they don't clink together. Also.. I stole this hint from my grandma, and you know Old Polish Ladies know this stuff:

*Store all metal: die, gears EVERYTHING that touches meat (once lubed up, layer in towels and tucked into in a plastic bag) in the freezer.*

Your freezer is an excellent dehumidifier AND you and I both know the importance of keeping everything cold when working with meat.

Cheers!

-Princess


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok Princess - I now have freezer envy - if you have enough room in the freezer for your stuffer and all the stuff you are posting up on here I am totally jealous - I have 2 fridges both with decent size freezers and I still have to juggle to find room


----------



## princess (Aug 31, 2010)

I snagged my sister's stand-up chest freezer at her garage sale for $100.  She's so skinny she never knew what to do with it. :)  I do!! Half a cow, bunch of bacon... my husband (OH WAIT!) LOL :)

Cheers!

-Princess
 


Scarbelly said:


> Ok Princess - I now have freezer envy - if you have enough room in the freezer for your stuffer and all the stuff you are posting up on here I am totally jealous - I have 2 fridges both with decent size freezers and I still have to juggle to find room


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Val

Check your PM - I got your grease today


----------



## old poi dog (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Scarbelly,

I just now finished responding to the PM.  Don't forget to slip me your address as well and any requests....


----------



## boatnut (Sep 5, 2010)

I just use KY...it's cheap and available at most drug stores


----------



## pandemonium (Sep 5, 2010)

whats wrong with vasoline? cats can eat it so it must be ok


----------



## princess (Sep 6, 2010)

Vaseline has a definate "taste" to it. :P Yuck.
Beyond that tho... Vaseline is a petroleum based lubricant. Most petrol-based lubricants will eat rubber. Rubber gaskets, rubber hoses... etc.

And as for K-Y ... ::shrug:: It's not thick and gooey enough for the purposes of my grinder and stuffer, nor is it cheap enough to use in mass quantity. 


pandemonium said:


> whats wrong with vasoline? cats can eat it so it must be ok


----------

